# 1967 Lemans Gas Tank replacement



## DennyOH (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi,
I have a 1967 pontiac lemans 326 that i will need to replace the gas tank due to i believe is rust inside and all of the old gas has turned into varnish. 
My question is I want a tank that is an exact replacement such as size and appearance and also quality. Can anyone recommend a tank they have used and meets all of my requirements?
I've looked at several sellers but i'm unsure who really sells the best.

Thanks,


----------



## pbertrand65GTO (Jul 24, 2009)

Denny,
I don't know about quality, but I bought my new one from Ames.
I haven't put it in yet, I'm into a frame off resto right now.
I would shop around for sure.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Check out Muscle Car Parts-GM Auto Parts-Camaro Z28- Pontiac Judge GTO Parts-Firebird-Oldsmobile-Restoration Parts-Classic cars-Parts Place Inc --- my personal experience is that they tend to be less expensive, and I've bought parts on occasion from other sources that actually came from them. I haven't used one of their tanks though so I've got no first-hand experience with fit or quality.

Bear


----------



## DennyOH (Dec 31, 2011)

Did you comapre the tank with your existing one? I've heard that some of the reproductions don't have the ribs on the side.


----------



## DennyOH (Dec 31, 2011)

Hey Bear! They are not give any detail of the part. I like to know what i'm getting.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

contact them directly for more detail.


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

MAKE SURE you get one with the damn filler neck. that sucked for me. I got my tank from year one (no complaints about the tank other than it not having a filler neck)


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

In the past you use to get a Chevelle tank the filer necks are different then the pontiac ones.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

There is also a guy on E-bay who sells a very nice STAINLESS STEEL tank...I bought one, VERY nice.....I'll look for his "screen name if you like....eric


----------



## DennyOH (Dec 31, 2011)

i'm going to contact ames today.


----------



## DennyOH (Dec 31, 2011)

Hey Eric!
I did see the stainless steel tanks on Ebay I'm not sure i wanted stainless steel since my Lemans is all stock.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I understand...it is a nice tank and isn't polished. I bought one since my car isn't correct at all!!! :cheers


----------

